# F30 how to enable MOST output with basic hifi?



## Blue669 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello people,
I'm considering installing the the Mobridge DA3 (as part of a complete sound system upgrade) but can't find any detailed coding instructions on what's need to be changed for the HU (Entrynav2 on F30 330e 2017) to output audio on MOST - I have a friend who's an expert on coding and could figure it out, but I need some pointers on what to look for and where... 

My HU has a MOST connection.

Thank you!


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have just done mine. Went from 676 audio to the 6F2 B&O coding. I was going to do a writeup of this as like you said the info is hard to find. Im on my way to work now but ill do a full writeup later.

Stay tuned.

F10 535D


----------



## Blue669 (Sep 20, 2018)

BimmerMan1975 said:


> I have just done mine. Went from 676 audio to the 6F2 B&O coding. I was going to do a writeup of this as like you said the info is hard to find. Im on my way to work now but ill do a full writeup later.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> F10 535D


Awesome mate! Thank you, will wait patiently.

BTW
I have the 'no option' hifi - i.e. lame default one (no tweeters, etc...) I hope that shouldn't be an issue.

Thank you!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Either *VO coding* 688 or 6F2 will enable MOST if OEM HU-equipped.



Blue669 said:


> Hello people,
> I'm considering installing the the Mobridge DA3 (as part of a complete sound system upgrade) but can't find any detailed coding instructions on what's need to be changed for the HU (Entrynav2 on F30 330e 2017) to output audio on MOST - I have a friend who's an expert on coding and could figure it out, but I need some pointers on what to look for and where...
> 
> My HU has a MOST connection.
> ...


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

Long day at work. Boy am i tired. Like Technic stated, i vo coded 6F2 then changed these values








F10 535D


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

Audio_system has several options. I selected top hifi but thats up to you. I now have the seven band eq and the surround checkbox in the multimedia tone menu.

F10 535D


----------



## Blue669 (Sep 20, 2018)

Awesome,
Thank you! @Technic @BimmerMan1975

Is it correct to assume that with MOST amplifier active the normal speaker/analogue outs are off? What MOST device did you connect afterwards? MoBridge? Something else?

Humbly yours,
Blue669


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

Blue669 said:


> Awesome,
> Thank you! @Technic @BimmerMan1975
> 
> Is it correct to assume that with MOST amplifier active the normal speaker/analogue outs are off? What MOST device did you connect afterwards? MoBridge? Something else?
> ...


I dont know. After the change i never looked back but i can check the next time im in the car. A quick change in the amp settings and i can check.

I'm using the Audison bitDMI to the Audiotec Match UP7BMW hifi amplifier.

F10 535D


----------



## Blue669 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thank you!

I wonder what's the difference between coding the for HK and B&O amps? Is there any different functionality? 

Thank you,


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Blue669 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wonder what's the difference between coding the for HK and B&O amps? Is there any different functionality?
> 
> Thank you,


The difference is in the OEM amp. The MOST audio data input is the same.


----------



## Blue669 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks people,
Is there a coding for a non MOST amp (so like HIFI - no EQ) that enables the 7 channel EQ on the HU?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Blue669 said:


> Thanks people,
> Is there a coding for a non MOST amp (so like HIFI - no EQ) that enables the 7 channel EQ on the HU?


No.


----------

